# Research On Reptiles & Other Pets



## juleslclare (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello. My name is Julia and as part of my Psychology Honours Dissertation, I am doing research looking into how the relationship between pet owners and their pets impacts on the physical and psychological health of pet owners. I am particularly interested in getting information from owners of snakes and other reptiles at the moment. If you are 18 years of age or older, live in Australia, and own a snake or other reptile, I would appreciate it if you would consider participating in my survey. If you are interested in participating or would like to find out more, please click the following link to my survey. Thank you!
www.surveymonkey.com/r/animalcompanions


----------



## vampstorso (Jul 4, 2017)

Done


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 4, 2017)

Also done!


----------



## danyjv (Jul 4, 2017)

Yeah done [emoji736] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaggz (Jul 5, 2017)

Done


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 5, 2017)

Done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caz2y5 (Jul 8, 2017)

Done


----------



## MANNING (Jul 8, 2017)

✔


----------



## MzJen (Jul 9, 2017)

Done


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 9, 2017)

Done.


----------



## juleslclare (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you, everyone, for your contribution to my research! I wasn't expecting this many responses, so I am blown away!  I've gotten a pretty good number of responses in all categories now, so my study will likely close soon. I really appreciate you all taking the time to complete the survey!


----------

